# Medication JCode fees?



## mwoolum (Feb 12, 2010)

Can someone help me in how to determine a fee to charge for J7321 Supartz?
There are no RVU's assigned to these codes.  Does one determine by the cost of the drug per dose?


----------



## marvelh (Feb 16, 2010)

For the 1st quarter 2010, Medicare allows $92.29 for 1 billing unit of J7321.  Most providers set their fees at cost plus a percentage to cover handling, ordering expenses, etc.


----------



## brockorama01 (Feb 19, 2010)

To find all the fees for J codes, refer to your local Medicare carrier website.  I am in Indiana and Michigan.  The fees for these state were in the same sections as the regular physician fee schedules.  Indiana Medicare (NGS Medicare) has a link to fee schedules on their home page.


----------

